# Office Nano



## Ash J (5 Feb 2022)

Hi all,
Thought my office needed some life in it so set up this low tech 40L nano a few days ago 😁.


----------



## thatblokeoverthere (5 Feb 2022)

That looks great! Good work. What tank is that please?

Sent from my [null] using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash J (5 Feb 2022)

Thank you . It's an Aquamanta Nano 35 from Maidenhead aquatics.


----------



## thatblokeoverthere (5 Feb 2022)

Brilliant, thanks! My desk tank is a 25l cube I got from Aquarium Gardens and I am thinking of upgrading to a larger size. It's refreshing to see a tank available in the UK!

Sent from my [null] using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhekus (6 Feb 2022)

Very nice.
Is that Dennerle gravel? Also what is the clear tube on the surface for?


----------



## thatblokeoverthere (6 Feb 2022)

Zhekus said:


> Very nice.
> Is that Dennerle gravel? Also what is the clear tube on the surface for?


The tube looks like it is to keep the floating plants corralled

Sent from my [null] using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash J (6 Feb 2022)

Zhekus said:


> Very nice.
> Is that Dennerle gravel? Also what is the clear tube on the surface for?


Yes it's Dennerle Rio Xingu 2-22mm . ThatBloke is also correct, it's keeping some Phyllanthus fluitans away from the outlet flow for now until it's settled in some as was being blown under the surface and then getting stuck under the mosses.



thatblokeoverthere said:


> Brilliant, thanks! My desk tank is a 25l cube I got from Aquarium Gardens and I am thinking of upgrading to a larger size. It's refreshing to see a tank available in the UK!
> 
> Sent from my [null] using Tapatalk


It seems pretty good value tbh! It came as a full setup for £115, though I have switched the light out for an Aqua Leddy 2 Smart plant. The 3 stage filter seems to be working well also, I didn't use the biomedia that came with the tank, I ended up putting in some Seachem Matrix from my maintank and a sachet of Purigen and a little filter floss on the inlet to capture all the finer stuff.


----------



## Ash J (11 Mar 2022)

After some filter troubles, which I ended up completely removing the rear compartment and replacing with a cannister, rescape and plant melt, I'm hopeful things are now back on track!


----------



## Ash J (19 May 2022)

A little update on the Office Nano. 

It has become a shrimp breeding ground!






The tank was suffering from quite severe filamentous diatoms for quite some time however phosguard completely cleared it in a week and the tank has been crystal clear for well over a month now 😁


----------

